# Pharmacomstore



## cody.smith111389 (Jun 30, 2017)

Anyone thats thinking about ordering some gear but isnt quite sure where to order from should check out Pharmacomstore.ws. They have the highest quality roids and are super helpful with any questions u have. They usually get back to u within 24 hours and orders never take more than 2 weeks.....and trust me it is worth the wait.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2017)

Fuk Pharmacom!

Now run along little one.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 30, 2017)

Then only thing I think of when some meathead uses the word "roids" is hemorhoids.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2017)

Suck. My. Weiner.


----------



## Surgiman (Jun 30, 2017)

cody.smith111389 said:


> Anyone thats thinking about ordering some gear but isnt quite sure where to order from should check out Pharmacomstore.ws. They have the highest quality roids and are super helpful with any questions u have. They usually get back to u within 24 hours and orders never take more than 2 weeks.....and trust me it is worth the wait.



Soooo, you just created your account on here huh?? 3 whole hrs ago!! I've ordered from them and have had no issues! But you just left a big ole red flag for pharmacom!


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 30, 2017)

Surgiman said:


> Soooo, you just created your account on here huh?? 3 whole hrs ago!! I've ordered from them and have had no issues! But you just left a big ole red flag for pharmacom!


And this is your first post?  Funny.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 30, 2017)

So the takeaway is, pharmacom are scumbag douchebags that think we're gullible idiots.
Cody isn't a meathead.  Surgiman red flagged himself as an associate of pharmacom, as his first post still managed to point out that he's had no problems with pharmacom.
Thanks, dicks.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2017)

cody.smith111389 said:


> I am looking for a small man with a tiny dick. I will give you oral pleasures in exchange for dry anal sex. Any takers?





Surgiman said:


> Oh cody, I have longed for a short dick man. You are my dream come true. I like ATM. Can we work something out?


I love happy endings. Good luck you two love birds.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 30, 2017)

ug-hookup.com


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 30, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I love happy endings. Good luck you two love birds.


This made my day


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2017)

lmao you would think these ass clowns would be more clever than this by now


----------



## Surgiman (Jun 30, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> And this is your first post?  Funny.



I don't feel I have to comment about everything! I talk when necessary! Maybe you and that other person is the same??? Since your pushing others products on here!
But as usual, I try to leave a positive comment to possibly help others that maybe getting lured into that bullshit this person left! 
You just keep sitting on that ivory throne of yours because your comment was really constructive! 
I assure you I've been doing gear for many years beyond you and don't feel the need to be special by building up my comments....like you!


----------



## Surgiman (Jun 30, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> So the takeaway is, pharmacom are scumbag douchebags that think we're gullible idiots.
> Cody isn't a meathead.  Surgiman red flagged himself as an associate of pharmacom, as his first post still managed to point out that he's had no problems with pharmacom.
> Thanks, dicks.



I ordered one time 2 months ago from them... stuff came.... but I see too many negative things about Pharmacom lately and don't trust anymore! That post reassured me to not trust them! So take it ever how you want!


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 30, 2017)

Surgiman said:


> I don't feel I have to comment about everything! I talk when necessary! Maybe you and that other person is the same??? Since your pushing others products on here!
> But as usual, I try to leave a positive comment to possibly help others that maybe getting lured into that bullshit this person left!
> You just keep sitting on that ivory throne of yours because your comment was really constructive!
> I assure you I've been doing gear for many years beyond you and don't feel the need to be special by building up my comments....like you!


It's not ivory.  It's made of mostly skull with bits of phalanges as trim on the armrests, but thanks for noticing.

I think your handbag is super cute.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 30, 2017)

Surgiman said:


> I don't feel I have to comment about everything! I talk when necessary! Maybe you and that other person is the same??? Since your pushing others products on here!
> But as usual, I try to leave a positive comment to possibly help others that maybe getting lured into that bullshit this person left!
> You just keep sitting on that ivory throne of yours because your comment was really constructive!
> I assure you I've been doing gear for many years beyond you and don't feel the need to be special by building up my comments....like you!



Let me ask ..... What products do we push on here ?!?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 30, 2017)

cody.smith111389 said:


> Anyone thats thinking about ordering some gear but isnt quite sure where to order from should check out Pharmacomstore.ws. They have the highest quality roids and are super helpful with any questions u have. They usually get back to u within 24 hours and orders never take more than 2 weeks.....and trust me it is worth the wait.



I'm confused do I buy the gear or the roids ?!? Which is better


----------



## Mythos (Jun 30, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> I'm confused do I buy the gear or the roids ?!? Which is better



Damn youngblood you're an elite at ug and you don't know the difference between the gears and the roidz??

Gear is for when you just want to get cut but not toooo big yo. Roids are for when you want to kick everyone's ass at the karate studio but also don't want to get tooo big yo.


----------

